# how long should my arrows be



## dirtybird555 (Sep 20, 2009)

i have a martin bone hunter, 62# 29" draw how long should my arrows be?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Your bow set up and you detrimine arrow length. If for 3D and speed is the quest, nock arrow and come to full draw. Have someone with you and have them mark the arrow 1 inch longer than point of contact of arrow and lift of rest. If fixed broadheads you want the broadhead to be out in front of the riser (won't catch on riser shelf) or a bit longer so you won't slice a finger should you get in the way.

Point of interest; Any arrow will work if long enough. What length you detrimine can then give you better insight of the arrow/spine you need.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

depending on how far back your arrow rest is and if you have some sort of drop away it will determine how short you cut them. sometimes you can cut them half to 3/4th's of an inch shorter than your draw length, I have a 26" draw and I cut my arrows to 25 1/4"


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ACTUALLY sometimes you can cut them 1.5" shorter than draw, im a 30" and shoot 28.5" shafts. I like what SONNY said, 1/2" minimum past rest, but 1" past is what i suggest


----------

